
Ask HN: Are there mental models that CTOs rely on regardless of company stage? - fapi1974
The idea is that these frameworks help answer questions at the MVP stage and at the scaling stage and beyond.  I&#x27;ll throw out a few to get the ball rolling:<p>Urgent&#x2F;Important Matrix<p>Stakeholder Mapping<p>Cost&#x2F;Quality&#x2F;Speed triangle<p>Irreducibility (9 women 1 month pregnant example)<p>Redundancy<p>Margin of safety<p>Opportunity Costs<p>Bottlenecks
======
fapi1974
For the sake of argument, I could see where stakeholder mapping (understanding
what is expected of your from various parts of the org) is not really relevant
until later on. That said...customers, team, CEO etc are stakeholders, so...

